# Star Fox...in Iraq!



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-Vwd00JEzw&NR=1


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 14, 2009)

Its a good one.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Watching this reminded me of why I hate slippy, someone needs to gun him/her down >:3

Seriously, what is it's gender?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd go for "Androgynously annoying"


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'd go for "Androgynously annoying"


 
...works for me lol, I think vg cats did a comic about star fox, falco and peppy trying to figure out slippy's gender but failed miserably at it XP


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 14, 2009)

Like what's to know its a failure to fly and gets on your nerves.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 14, 2009)

I love that video.  So awesome.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> ...works for me lol, I think vg cats did a comic about star fox, falco and peppy trying to figure out slippy's gender but failed miserably at it XP



http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=103
there ya go, and everyone hates slippy, the hate for him out numbers the porn of Krystal.


----------



## El-Matto (Oct 14, 2009)

Lol, I'm on your team you idiot!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=103
> there ya go, and everyone hates slippy, the hate for him out numbers the porn of Krystal.


 
lol I need to look at vg cats more often but yea I probably figured the hate for slippy could surpase the porn featuring krystal XD

I think slippy is one of the top 10 most annoying video game characters created D:


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol I need to look at vg cats more often but yea I probably figured the hate for slippy could surpase the porn featuring krystal XD
> 
> I think slippy is one of the top 10 most annoying video game characters created D:



he is the most annoying no question.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> he is the most annoying no question.


 
yea...the only thing thats near as annoying has him is tingle from the zelda series and that damn fairy @.@
Also for no apparent reason I'm going to put that pic I have from my brawl album here...captain falcon is giving
link his fairy back lmao XD


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 14, 2009)

HA funny


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Seriously, what is it's gender?


Officially? He's a guy. But there I go ruining everyone's fun. :V


But yeah, that was pretty funny, especially the ending.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2009)

Old.


Beta Link said:


> Officially? He's a guy. But there I go ruining everyone's fun. :V


 Lol @ Starfox DS


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 15, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Officially? He's a guy. But there I go ruining everyone's fun. :V
> 
> 
> But yeah, that was pretty funny, especially the ending.


 
lol I thought he might of been a guy but I wasn't too sure D:

also..."COCKY LITTLE FREAKS!!!"


----------



## Maikeru368 (Oct 17, 2009)

I always shot slippy down befor every mission so i didnt have to hear him lmao
Also, LOVED that Star Fox Video xD


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLlvTzkr8UY
this one in my favorite...


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 31, 2009)

is it removed


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 1, 2009)

Starfox is the reason i'm a furry. I am a loyal fan.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

This video has been removed 

fuck the video is removed


----------

